# Downspout thing



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

It was raining a lot today and the downspout was like Lots of water coming out it kinda made the run super wet… idk what to do I mean it’s fine rn since they aren’t in the run they are in the yard but when it’s winter the snow melts and it comes down as water… especially when my Chickens HATE snow and I’m gonna not be there to take care of them since I got school and everything and I don’t want them getting sick cuz it will be wet like that ugh it’s so stressful in the winter.. and also there will be predators and I’ve got so much school work but I don’t wanna give them away. And the water will be frozen and they will peck each other cuz they will be bored.. I wish I was in a warm climate all year round… Cries I don’t know what to do help me please


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hmm. I wouldn't know what to do to be honest.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Hmm. I wouldn't know what to do to be honest.


That’s ok let’s wait for other ppl


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I seem to remember you telling a member that downspout was no big deal. 

Post the pic again of the downspout and the wall of the run. Have to see what needs to be worked with before saying what might work.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I seem to remember you telling a member that downspout was no big deal.
> 
> Post the pic again of the downspout and the wall of the run. Have to see what needs to be worked with before saying what might work.


Oki I’ll get a pic today or tmrw I mean it’s ok for now but like when in winter ugh


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy to know you realize it might be a problem later on and want to fix it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Happy to know you realize it might be a problem later on and want to fix it.


The downspout would benefit from an extension to get it out of the run. I have one that goes through part of the run near the coop but it exits outside of the run.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> The downspout would benefit from an extension to get it out of the run. I have one that goes through part of the run near the coop but it exits outside of the run.


I think there's a solid wall near the end of it. So some cutting would also have to be done to fix the problem.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I think there's a solid wall near the end of it. So some cutting would also have to be done to fix the problem.


Or an elbow maybe, the main thing is not to have the water in the run.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. Got to see the pic again. There is one on the forum somewhere but it would take forever to find it and I don't think it's quite got the whole story there either.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yep. Got to see the pic again. There is one on the forum somewhere but it would take forever to find it and I don't think it's quite got the whole story there either.


agreed.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> The downspout would benefit from an extension to get it out of the run. I have one that goes through part of the run near the coop but it exits outside of the run.


Good idea I really should try that


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I think there's a solid wall near the end of it. So some cutting would also have to be done to fix the problem.


As long as a weasel can’t crawl in


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep. Got to see the pic again. There is one on the forum somewhere but it would take forever to find it and I don't think it's quite got the whole story there either.



This is from the outside. As u can see there’s a tiny hole for water to
Come out. I blocked the other hole because it was big enough for a weasel to fit in.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> View attachment 41830
> View attachment 41831
> 
> This is from the outside. As u can see there’s a tiny hole for water to
> Come out. I blocked the other hole because it was big enough for a weasel to fit in.


Just add a short piece of downspout through the fence to the outside. Life will be better for the chickens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Just add a short piece of downspout through the fence to the outside. Life will be better for the chickens.


What does it mean through the fence? Like through where the hole is I cut a piece of wood off and then put the extension through??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> What does it mean through the fence? Like through where the hole is I cut a piece of wood off and then put the extension through??


Yes, it won't be easy. But it would be the perfect thing to take the water away from where they sleep.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yes, it won't be easy. But it would be the perfect thing to take the water away from where they sleep.


Uhm what if a weasel crawls through after cutting the hole??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You put an extension on the downspout so it comes out of the hole. If a weasel crawls in it will just be in the downspout.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I just recently saw videos of weasels they are amazing they can squeeze through 1/2 inch cracks, now I know why people are scared about them getting their birds...


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You put an extension on the downspout so it comes out of the hole. If a weasel crawls in it will just be in the downspout.


Ok.. what if they crawl in the downspout in the run and then crawl out the downspout


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I just recently saw videos of weasels they are amazing they can squeeze through 1/2 inch cracks, now I know why people are scared about them getting their birds...


Yea exactly


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can't crawl out except where it went in because the other end is connected to the downspout that is flooding their area.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It can't crawl out except where it went in because the other end is connected to the downspout that is flooding their area.


Ok I see thanks


----------

